# Canadian Susan cancels her extravagant $60,000 wedding after guests refused to fork out $1,500



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Surprise! 

A disgruntled bride-to-be has revealed she was forced to cancel her extravagant ‘fairytale’ wedding after her guests refused to pay $1,500 each to attend.

The bride, ‘Susan’, from Canada, was due to tie the knot with her childhood sweetheart in a lavish $CAD60,000 ($AU62,800) wedding.

But the couple decided to call off the ceremony just four days before exchanging their vows after they struggled to foot the bill.

https://www.anglenews.com/news/us-n...edding-after-guests-refused-to-fork-out-1500/


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

May I please have my gift back?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I think we should start a GoFundMe account for her.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Cabin Fever said:


> I think we should start a GoFundMe account for her.


Down the article Susan was bemoaning the fact that her gofundme account had only raised $250.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The greed, sense of entitlement and just plain arrogance of some people is truly mind blowing.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Canadian Susan needs a swift kick in the rear


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

People want soo badly to live the fairy tails....no wonder so many end up disappointed .


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

The lavishness of weddings is just crazy. I just attended a wedding of a young lady that comes from a family earning below $30,000 annually. She had 5 brides maids and 5 groomsmen. Thousands in decorations in a garden park and a big meal at the reception.

A few years ago, a gal was living with a guy in a 1955 house trailer. A real mess, **** dogs, piles of trash, etc. Her parents offered to give her $20,000 towards a home or put on a $20,000 wedding. She chose the wedding.
Many girls dream for years about their wedding. Way out of proportion.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

1. Who is she?

2. Who cares?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Too much emphasis is placed on weddings nowadays instead of on the marriage and life. 

An acquaintance just spent a fortune - literally- for their daughter's wedding which took place in the groom's country, Australia. Her entire side, family and friends, were flown over and housed at the parent's expense as well as paying for all the wedding expenses. From the photographs it was the most beautiful wedding imaginable. My philosophy is that we can each do exactly as we please so I think the parents and their child were very happy with their choices. However, three months later marriage was over and they had to fly back to bring their daughter home. Apparently she said her husband was not the man she thought he was at her wedding.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

After reading the article, the groom doesn't yet realize how fortunate he was to escape with the socks on his feet.
I believe once he suggested Vegas as plan B she sent him out the door.

To quote Meatloaf- "So now I'm praying for the end of time
To hurry up and arrive
'Cause if I gotta spend another minute with you
I don't think that I can really survive
I'll never break my promise or forget my vow
But god only knows what I can do right now
I'm praying for the end of time
It's all that I can do (oh oh oh)
Praying for the end of time, so I can end my life with you"


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I spent $25 on my first wedding. That one I endured for nine long years. Second one cost me $50 for the JP to file everything. I got a great 5 years, another 5years of fairly good and a miserable 5 years at the end. When my Yvonne and I got married we went all out! Found the perfect place by a small stream, with a restored water powered grist mill. Knowing the owner helped out, he let us use the place for free. We spent a couple hundred on food, got a dear freind of ours to cook it all for us on site. Then there was beer... Couple kegs worth, dime store decorations added to the bill too. Had to donate to the preacher too. A new shirt for me and a new dress for the bride had to be bought too. All in all this one wound up being a high dollar affair (close to $500) but so far it appears to be paying off well! 15 great years with no end in site!!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

haypoint said:


> The lavishness of weddings is just crazy. I just attended a wedding of a young lady that comes from a family earning below $30,000 annually. She had 5 brides maids and 5 groomsmen. Thousands in decorations in a garden park and a big meal at the reception.
> 
> A few years ago, a gal was living with a guy in a 1955 house trailer. A real mess, **** dogs, piles of trash, etc. Her parents offered to give her $20,000 towards a home or put on a $20,000 wedding. She chose the wedding.
> Many girls dream for years about their wedding. Way out of proportion.


Were the **** dogs any good?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

We went to Vegas. Thirty five for the license, one hundred cash at the little white chapel on the main drag. Last time we were there the chapel is gone. It's a parking garage now. That was twenty eight years ago, best money I ever spent. That night she won fifteen hundred at blackjack.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Two weddings cost me about $300 and that included rings. Don't ask me what one divorce cost!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

po boy said:


> Two weddings cost me about $300 and that included rings. Don't ask me what one divorce cost!


If you are like most guys.... Everything you got, and everything you will get for the next twenty or so years.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Apparently, Canadian Susan's psychic advised her to have the lavish wedding of her dreams and further reading indicates her very fortunate fiance suggested they marry in Vegas and she dramatically declined his offer because she's not a 'hick piece of trash or a hooker.' I'm unable to provide a link because the level of profanity exceeds our limits. 

I think Canadian Susan's runaway fiance just dodged a bullet and hope he's enjoying his newfound freedom.


----------



## williams1985 (Mar 17, 2014)

no really said:


> Surprise!
> 
> A disgruntled bride-to-be has revealed she was forced to cancel her extravagant ‘fairytale’ wedding after her guests refused to pay $1,500 each to attend.
> 
> ...


And to think I married in my grandparents living room. I didn't want them to miss it. We made mini sandwiches and "invited" just a handful of his family a couple of days before hand. (I don't like big things and really just wanted to elope but could t do that to my grandma and he wanted his family to be there) all in all the event lasted no more than an hour from meet and greet to clean up and cost less than $200 but was exactly what I wanted. 
I don't understand why anyone would want something all that much bigger. It seems to be such an invasion on such a personal matter all while making that intimate moment a spectacle for all to view and judge. Even as a young girl I never understood the unnerving and mindless show of weddings. To me it always seems like the couple are trying to put on a rather expensive show to prove a false narrative that few if ant really care for. The event only runs surface deep for a matter so intimate and life altering. Maybe one day I'll "see the light" but I have my doubts.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wr said:


> she's *not a* '*hick piece of trash or a hooker*.'


I think if you hit your wedding guests up for $1500 each, and you're inviting your son to the wedding, you kinda are, no matter how much you deny it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

muleskinner2 said:


> Were the **** dogs any good?



20K would keep me in ***** for a long time...any mention if she could cook?


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I wonder what the prospective groom thinks about this. None of this predicts a long, happy marriage on ANY level.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I think if you hit your wedding guests up for $1500 each, and you're inviting your son to the wedding, you kinda are, no matter how much you deny it.


I get the impression she believes that wearing an expensive dress provides her with a level of class or elegance but I'm going to have to agree with my grandmother old line about silk purses and sow's ears.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

thesedays said:


> I wonder what the prospective groom thinks about this. None of this predicts a long, happy marriage on ANY level.


The groom is now her "ex".
As far as the predictions go, I'd at least go by and thank the psychic for the suggestion on the big wedding.
I think that saved him a lifetime of misery.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

If I ever got an invitation like that I'm afraid I'd send back a not so polite RSVP. I'm sure it would include something about pigs flying and hell freezing over.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Teej said:


> If I ever got an invitation like that I'm afraid I'd send back a not so polite RSVP. I'm sure it would include something about pigs flying and hell freezing over.


I would of replied for her to sit and spin


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Cabin Fever said:


> I think we should start a GoFundMe account for her.





no really said:


> Down the article Susan was bemoaning the fact that her gofundme account had only raised $250.



Oh...........Go _FUND_ Me.
I guess my glasses were smudged. Fortunately I cleaned them before hitting the "like" button.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Go FUND yourself


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Teej said:


> If I ever got an invitation like that I'm afraid I'd send back a not so polite RSVP. I'm sure it would include something about pigs flying and hell freezing over.


Why be offended by an invitation to a party like that?

I would probably say no due to the expense but I would appreciate the invitation.
Do you suppose the invitations were as extravagant as the rest of the planned wedding?
I don’t suppose this is the most expensive wedding Ever planned. I have a cousin that spent considerably more than that on her wedding. I was invited to that wedding and said no due to other commitments


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

If people spend 1/4 of the time and energy in planning there marriage as they do the wedding the divorce rate would be a whole lot lower.

WWW


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Our wedding and the reception combined didn't cost us $300.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Our wedding and the reception combined didn't cost us $300.


Ours was about the same. 

I don't think it is just weddings. It is birthdays, engagements and anything else they want to celebrate. Too much time spent thinking about how grand it can be instead of thing about what the occasion is about.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

A hooker may be a better bet at least you know where you stand' with a person that requires a 1,500 dollar entrance fee sounds like a pole dancer anyway.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

It has long been my contention that boys and girls/men and women need a year on their own. To learn that a jug of Tide is $12 and doesn't last long. That when the choice is beer and pizza or rent, it has to be rent. Boys that had mommies that made their bed, picked up their clothes and did the dishes, need to live the results of not having a live in maid. Girls that an eye roll and a whine, got daddy to fill their palm with cash for the Mall, need to experience not having surplus income.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

haypoint said:


> It has long been my contention that boys and girls/men and women need a year on their own. To learn that a jug of Tide is $12 and doesn't last long. That when the choice is beer and pizza or rent, it has to be rent. Boys that had mommies that made their bed, picked up their clothes and did the dishes, need to live the results of not having a live in maid. Girls that an eye roll and a whine, got daddy to fill their palm with cash for the Mall, need to experience not having surplus income.


This bears repeating!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

haypoint said:


> It has long been my contention that boys and girls/men and women need a year on their own. To learn that a jug of Tide is $12 and doesn't last long. That when the choice is beer and pizza or rent, it has to be rent. Boys that had mommies that made their bed, picked up their clothes and did the dishes, need to live the results of not having a live in maid. Girls that an eye roll and a whine, got daddy to fill their palm with cash for the Mall, need to experience not having surplus income.


Well said but some minor adjustments - Boys and girls that had mommies that made their bed and daddies who never assigned a chore to them ....Girls and boys that an eye roll and a whine, got daddy and mommy to fill their palm with cash ...

The complete inability of many young people to take care of themselves is not a gender issue. Nor is the spoiling in any particular way a parental gender issue. If a child is not able to take complete care of themselves by the time they reach age of maturity then it is the parents fault. Living on their own for a year is one way to learn.

We have many friends and family members who were horrified at the idea that your children should contribute to the running of the home from the time they are very young and that it is imperative to charge your children rent when and if they move back home after school or stay at home when they have a job. Or that they should also work towards paying for school. 

If your child lives at home and does not pay their way then they become used to having a huge disposable income - one that they will never again have when they are paying their own way. This only leads to a false expectation of what life has to offer which is why so many get into financial debt.

Our young relative has huge student loans. He is already in financial trouble because he found it perfectly reasonable to buy a very expensive new pick-up truck with his new salary and take several short but very expensive holidays after the exhaustion for working for a year. He has not paid anything towards his student loans as he does not feel that this is as important as his new lifestyle. I am more sad and worried for him than disappointed. But disappointed too.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Sad, and they have a son, such a sad being. So we are talking 40 people paying $1500 each to attend a $60,000 wedding, or was there 100 people invited and this was a money making adventure, who knows? It only costing $5,000 to cancel $60,000 wedding (4) days prior to the event is questionable. I've been involved in a cancelled wedding and no refunds were given. It was 2 months prior to the date, lost deposit money on the cake, decorations, minister, flowers, photographer etc. On the venue, we had a 50% deposit in place that included food and liquor, No refund policy, so we picked a new date hired a DJ and had a big family/friends party.

Our son is getting married very soon $18K total budget, 175 people RSVP'd. Himself and his fiancé are paying about 50% of that us and her parents make up the other 50%.

This girl received eight checks for $1500 each prior to cancelling the wedding, is not refunding it, and is using that money to go to South America to clear her head, leaving her son with her parents. So I read on Yahoo, hopefully she get lost in the rain forest, if she is a real person.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Self important spoiled brat. Let her clean trash compactor rooms in apartment buildings for a living instead, that will hopefully teach her humility.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Hubby and I got married in Denmark; justice of peace did the “wedding”. My dad was stationed in Germany, so was hubby. We took a train. Mom drove us off at the train station. When we got back, open house at my parent’s house. Ladies from church did all of cooking. Cheap wedding....has lasted 37+ years and still going strong. 

My Cousin had the option of big wedding or down payment on a house. They did a simple backyard wedding and took the money for their home. Always knew she was the smartest cousin


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gilberte said:


> Go FUND yourself


That's no FUND at all.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

hiddensprings said:


> Hubby and I got married in Denmark; justice of peace did the “wedding”. My dad was stationed in Germany, so was hubby. We took a train. Mom drove us off at the train station. When we got back, open house at my parent’s house. Ladies from church did all of cooking. Cheap wedding....has lasted 37+ years and still going strong.
> 
> My Cousin had the option of big wedding or down payment on a house. They did a simple backyard wedding and took the money for their home. Always knew she was the smartest cousin


that is smart


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

mnn2501 said:


> Our wedding and the reception combined didn't cost us $300.





painterswife said:


> Ours was about the same.
> 
> I don't think it is just weddings. It is birthdays, engagements and anything else they want to celebrate. Too much time spent thinking about how grand it can be instead of thing about what the occasion is about.


Same here.
We still marvel at what a few people put together in a week's time and less than $100.
My wife bought a new dress and I bought a 2nd hand sport coat and a nice shirt.
The rings came from Alan's Pawn and jewelry and I doubt the total for it all was $500.
The Pastor's son is an electronic whiz and gave us a wedding video and pics to boot.
But we spent 5 years learning, living and struggling together so this wasn't about one day........there will be many more to come. 



flewism said:


> Sad, and they have a son, such a sad being. So we are talking 40 people paying $1500 each to attend a $60,000 wedding, or was there 100 people invited and this was a money making adventure, who knows? It only costing $5,000 to cancel $60,000 wedding (4) days prior to the event is questionable. I've been involved in a cancelled wedding and no refunds were given. It was 2 months prior to the date, lost deposit money on the cake, decorations, minister, flowers, photographer etc. On the venue, we had a 50% deposit in place that included food and liquor, No refund policy, so we picked a new date hired a DJ and had a big family/friends party.
> 
> Our son is getting married very soon $18K total budget, 175 people RSVP'd. Himself and his fiancé are paying about 50% of that us and her parents make up the other 50%.
> 
> This girl received eight checks for $1500 each prior to cancelling the wedding, is not refunding it, and is using that money to go to South America to clear her head, leaving her son with her parents. So I read on Yahoo, hopefully she get lost in the rain forest, if she is a real person.


 I suspect math isn't her strong suit, but it sounds right about the number of guests being a small one.
Subtracting the money they had, parents' and all, they were looking for about 50K from the rest.
So 30-40 people do it. Now, I don't know if that was per head, per couple or what, but it turned out a big mess over a relatively small thing, at least IMO.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Why be offended by an invitation to a party like that?
> 
> I would probably say no due to the expense but I would appreciate the invitation.
> Do you suppose the invitations were as extravagant as the rest of the planned wedding?
> I don’t suppose this is the most expensive wedding Ever planned. I have a cousin that spent considerably more than that on her wedding. I was invited to that wedding and said no due to other commitments


I'd be flabbergasted not offended and I'd want that person to get a clear message that I thought they were being outrageous. I'm not known for my tactfulness. Has nothing to do with an extravagant wedding, has everything to do with expecting your GUESTS to pay for that extravagance. I was brought up with the now outdated notion that if you couldn't pay for something you couldn't have it and I'm still a strong supporter of that notion.

Just curious as to why you would appreciate getting an invitation to a wedding where the bride & groom to be want you to send them $1500.00?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> I think we should start a GoFundMe account for her.


I figured the current government of Canada was providing free weddings by now.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

hiddensprings said:


> My Cousin had the option of big wedding or down payment on a house. They did a simple backyard wedding and took the money for their home. Always knew she was the smartest cousin


 My cousin had the same option.
Took the wedding told me later she knew she would get the house too. 
She might be spoiled but she’s still smart!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Teej said:


> I'd be flabbergasted not offended and I'd want that person to get a clear message that I thought they were being outrageous. I'm not known for my tactfulness. Has nothing to do with an extravagant wedding, has everything to do with expecting your GUESTS to pay for that extravagance. I was brought up with the now outdated notion that if you couldn't pay for something you couldn't have it and I'm still a strong supporter of that notion.
> 
> Just curious as to why you would appreciate getting an invitation to a wedding where the bride & groom to be want you to send them $1500.00?


 Cause it’s the thought that counts !
I live a very Inexpensive Lifestyle it’s flattering that they would think I have that kind of money to throw around.
A invitation is someone giving you an option not an order I like being giving options.
What if it was just a party two of your friends got together decided they were to have a party for the family and it cost $1500 to attend ,it’s gonna be a heck of a party would you still have the same attitude toward being invited ?

You do know it’s traditional to bring a wedding gift ? That gift should be worth enough to cover your attendance at the wedding. 
So in the way she was actually being a little more forthright about things than usual Bride.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The more of the article I read, the more I laughed! 

Wedding gifts were an idea from Macy's so they could sell more junk. A required contribution is not a gift.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I think we gave the preacher a $20.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

poppy said:


> I figured the current government of Canada was providing free weddings by now.


That's just silly. You don't know much about Canada but the snark is amusing.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Cause it’s the thought that counts !
> I live a very Inexpensive Lifestyle it’s flattering that they would think I have that kind of money to throw around.
> A invitation is someone giving you an option not an order I like being giving options.
> What if it was just a party two of your friends got together decided they were to have a party for the family and it cost $1500 to attend ,it’s gonna be a heck of a party would you still have the same attitude toward being invited ?
> ...


First off none of my family or friends would even dream of doing such a thing but if they did they'd get the same response only along with a "ARE YOU NUTS?!".

Yes I do know that it's traditional to give a gift for a FIRST wedding or marriage. Never, ever had someone tell me they expected it to be worth enough to cover the cost of my attendance. You are supposed to invite the people you want to celebrate with in this new chapter of your life, not because you expect them to bring you expensive gifts. There's just something wrong with that thinking in my book.

If you're ever invited to a party at my house the only thing you need to bring is you. I'll even ask if you if you have any food allergies/diet restrictions and make sure there's something here you can eat. I'll also tell you what beverages are being furnished so if you want something different you can bring that. Oh and I might ask you to bring a lawn chair and any extra hot dog sticks you may have if I'm having a wiener roast but I fully expect you to take them back home with you at the end of the evening and not give them to me as gifts.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I do not believe this. It has to be a joke. If true perhaps Doctor Phil or Jerry Springer could get her on their TV show. I do not watch TV but I might waste a few minutes to see her.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Teej said:


> First off none of my family or friends would even dream of doing such a thing but if they did they'd get the same response only along with a "ARE YOU NUTS?!".
> 
> Yes I do know that it's traditional to give a gift for a FIRST wedding or marriage. Never, ever had someone tell me they expected it to be worth enough to cover the cost of my attendance. You are supposed to invite the people you want to celebrate with in this new chapter of your life, not because you expect them to bring you expensive gifts. There's just something wrong with that thinking in my book.
> 
> If you're ever invited to a party at my house the only thing you need to bring is you. I'll even ask if you if you have any food allergies/diet restrictions and make sure there's something here you can eat. I'll also tell you what beverages are being furnished so if you want something different you can bring that. Oh and I might ask you to bring a lawn chair and any extra hot dog sticks you may have if I'm having a wiener roast but I fully expect you to take them back home with you at the end of the evening and not give them to me as gifts.


 Well I’ve got a good patch of willow thicket that make pretty good wiener sticks, when I go cut a few I usually cut a few dozen at a time to save the trips. 
What ya say I just donate a couple dozen in case I forget next time ?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I think my wedding cost about $500. Got a friends condo at the beach for free. The divorce was only $175....


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Sounds like both were bargains


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Sure were . I didn't own anything then. Now it would be over a million....


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh my one of the 5 percent !


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Oh my one of the 5 percent !


I never remarried though...


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

TripleD said:


> I think my wedding cost about $500. Got a friends condo at the beach for free. The divorce was only $175....


Wow.
Did YOU get lucky!


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I would prefer a wedding at city hall on week day with few friends and family and nice restaurant after. Followed by a week or two vacation preferably fishing and camping but that would have to be negotiated. Maybe one of the reasons I have never been married. I'll settle for the fishing and camping.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

A friend of mine has been married and divorced three times. The last one cost him half a million. He swears he will never get married again. He told me the next time he feels the urge to get married, he will find a woman he doesn't like and buy her a house.


----------

